# Light Tackle Kingfish



## andrewBaFoo!!

Anybody ever tried or succeeded in catching a kingfish on a Curado? 
I'm thinking about trying this in the summer just for the fun and challenge of it. I just thought this might be make catching kings a lot more exciting :biggrin:

If y'all have any suggestions of what could be done to make this happen (specific line, rod action, lures, etc.), it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## DrummerBoy471

I've tried but it tore up my Abu Garcia. Probably wouldn't try it again... Lol


----------



## tcbayman

Ive caught a few on my citica 200d spooled with 30lb power pro. I usually catch them on rattle traps the bigger and shinier the better, im going to try full size spooks this year. The biggest Ive caught this way came in a hair under 30lbs and almost had me spooled, but anything smaller is no problem on a smaller reel.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

we used garcia 6000's on 7' yellow eagle claws and 15lb mono....big rattle traps and 2' of wire and a black swivel


that combo takes one heck of a beating



don't thumb the spool, I saw one impressive whole thumbprint blister years ago


----------



## jhua

My first actual fish ever was a 20 lb kingfish on a sabiki rod and some reel. I was on bait duty for my uncle, catching pin fish for them to use on lings and kings. I was pulling up some bait when the king took my newly caught pin fish and started running. Uncle unhooked the anchor and we set off chasing the fish. I remember being scared to death the whole time since everything was happening so fast (I was 6 at the time). When I think back, that was the most awesome fight I ever had- even more so when I catch sow trout.


----------



## McDaniel8402

jhua said:


> My first actual fish ever was a 20 lb kingfish on a sabiki rod and some reel. I was on bait duty for my uncle, catching pin fish for them to use on lings and kings. I was pulling up some bait when the king took my newly caught pin fish and started running. Uncle unhooked the anchor and we set off chasing the fish. I remember being scared to death the whole time since everything was happening so fast (I was 6 at the time). When I think back, that was the most awesome fight I ever had- even more so when I catch sow trout.


My Grandfather did the same thing on a big Cobia! I don't recall the weight, but in the 30-40 lbs range, caught while bouncing a sabiki rig off the bottom. Its amazing how tought those little sabiki rigs can be.


----------



## Sweet Baby Cletus

You can catch most kings on 12-15 lb. tackle. You just have to be patient and not try to pressure the fish.


----------



## andrewBaFoo!!

Thanks for yall's input! It's greatly appreciated! 
I'm just kind of stuck between using 20lb braid or 30lb braid since you can get a little bit more line onto the spool than compared to 30lb braid.


----------



## Charlie2

*Kingfish on Light Line*

I catch kingfish on a regular basis from the beach. I use a 11 foot rod with a ABU 6000C on it. It is spooled with 20# test BG Monofilament.

I use a Rat -L-Trap or a bone colored spook as posted above. Sometimes, I will throw a large silver spoon at them.

I have caught kings and reds with a small jig while fishing for Pompano.

New for 2012: I was given a 300 yard spool of 20# test PP Braid which I'm going to put on a spinning reel and try it for kings. Wish me luck. C2


----------



## A Draper

The problem I have had is line capacity and braid digging with the curado's. Normally I troll for kings but I keep a curado with 20lb pp on 6'6" medium heavy with a leader and casting spoon ready. Often the fish will bust right beside the boat and I can toss the spoon into them. When a king or jack hits it instead of a smack, I usually have problems. They strip off a lot of line in the initial run. If you try to slow them with the drag, the braid wants to dig. I have not been spooled just because I've always lock the spool and broke them off. I have landed some successfully by using the boat to regain line.

I'm considering taking a gamble on an Ardent Edge with the nonreleasing levelwind. I wonder if it may help with the braid digging.


----------



## SurfRunner

I have caught kings on trout tackle. Abu 5500 with 12lb. test. They take the spool way down, but have always stopped and turned before spooling me. It's a lot of fun.

The kings were maybe in the 15 to 20 lb range, so it may be a completely different story if the big honker smoker bit.


----------



## southtexasreds

McDaniel8402 said:


> My Grandfather did the same thing on a big Cobia! I don't recall the weight, but in the 30-40 lbs range, caught while bouncing a sabiki rig off the bottom. *Its amazing how tought those little sabiki rigs can be*.


I guess nowadays "they don't make 'em like they used to"? Hardtails break them off???? Spanny macks, forget about it...


----------



## stdreb27

I've hooked up with a few kings on a curado using manolures. I've never got on in however.


----------



## Charlie2

*Spanish Mackerel*



southtexasreds said:


> I guess nowadays "they don't make 'em like they used to"? Hardtails break them off???? Spanny macks, forget about it...


I know that this is a Kingfish thread and I apologize.

When Bluefish, Kings and Spanish are prevalent, I add a short piece of black wire just ahead of the hook. Don't use bright colored swivels, snaps etc, or the fish will bite the rig right off. C2


----------



## BullyARed

andrewBaFoo!! said:


> Anybody ever tried or succeeded in catching a kingfish on a Curado?
> I'm thinking about trying this in the summer just for the fun and challenge of it. I just thought this might be make catching kings a lot more exciting :biggrin:
> 
> If y'all have any suggestions of what could be done to make this happen (specific line, rod action, lures, etc.), it would be greatly appreciated!


Hooked one at the N. Jetties last Summer and had to cut the line off; otherwise my reel would be history!


----------



## JimG

Have caught plenty on trout tackle. ABU 4500 or 5000 and 12lb Big Game with a short wire leader trolling a Cotton Cordell Broken Back around the near rigs. Never got spooled, (but admittedly never hooked a smoker, LOL!) Most were 10-15lbs... Great fight! 

I just stocked up on brokenbacks, (had to order them off the 'net, nobody stocks them any more) so I'm ready for summer!!

Jim


----------



## Arlon

JimG said:


> Have caught plenty on trout tackle. ABU 4500 or 5000 and 12lb Big Game with a short wire leader trolling a Cotton Cordell Broken Back around the near rigs. Never got spooled, (but admittedly never hooked a smoker, LOL!) Most were 10-15lbs... Great fight!
> 
> I just stocked up on brokenbacks, (had to order them off the 'net, nobody stocks them any more) so I'm ready for summer!!
> 
> Jim


I remember a few of those!


----------



## Bigdaddy4360

Freeport jetties 3 years ago.. We caught about a dozen on mirrolures on old greenies.. it was fun but those reels had to be serviced LOL. we lost soooo many lures while a buddy ran to the truck to get the wire leader. Water was awesome that day!!


----------



## Dipsay

Some years back my Dad and I headed out Freeport for some off shore fishing. Caught a bunch of snapps and were dodging thunderstorms. During a calm moment I looked to see a bunch of amber jacks running around 20" or so. I took my Citica 100DSV spooled with 10lb mono and 20lb mono shock with a Bass Assin. Zip!, Dammit. gimme some steel leader. Dad- You sure you want to do this? Dip- Heck yeah!. Well after 3 Ambers, one 8 lb bonito that drug me around the boat 7 times I was done. On our way in we were trying to keep ahead of some storms. we stopped and teased the 12 mile rig out of Freeport before coming in. Nothing.. Dad was gathering the rigs and I was putting away rods. I finished before he did and grabbed my citica on the 7ft med light. Tossed it out there and let it sink....BAM!!!!!!!! I looked to see myself hooked into a 37" King fish that almost spooled me right out the gate. Dad looks up to see the end of my rod touching the water! Dad- "WTH do you think you are doing!" Dip-Zzzt, zzzt, zzzzt! I'm fishing!!! errrr, aaaahhh!" 15 min later it gave up the ghost and came in. Dad had one pass to make on this due to the storms coming in right on top of us. He gaffed it and we hauled butt in.


----------



## Bigdaddy4360

It is addicting isn't it dip!! The Best was being spooled at the pass by a tarpon with that 200B you just fixed... Even though I never stood a chance it was awesome!!!!


----------



## andrewBaFoo!!

Dipsay said:


> Some years back my Dad and I headed out Freeport for some off shore fishing. Caught a bunch of snapps and were dodging thunderstorms. During a calm moment I looked to see a bunch of amber jacks running around 20" or so. I took my Citica 100DSV spooled with 10lb mono and 20lb mono shock with a Bass Assin. Zip!, Dammit. gimme some steel leader. Dad- You sure you want to do this? Dip- Heck yeah!. Well after 3 Ambers, one 8 lb bonito that drug me around the boat 7 times I was done. On our way in we were trying to keep ahead of some storms. we stopped and teased the 12 mile rig out of Freeport before coming in. Nothing.. Dad was gathering the rigs and I was putting away rods. I finished before he did and grabbed my citica on the 7ft med light. Tossed it out there and let it sink....BAM!!!!!!!! I looked to see myself hooked into a 37" King fish that almost spooled me right out the gate. Dad looks up to see the end of my rod touching the water! Dad- "WTH do you think you are doing!" Dip-Zzzt, zzzt, zzzzt! I'm fishing!!! errrr, aaaahhh!" 15 min later it gave up the ghost and came in. Dad had one pass to make on this due to the storms coming in right on top of us. He gaffed it and we hauled butt in.


Lol! That's awesome! That's what I'm really itching to do! How long were your steel leaders? I'm really pumped to go offshore and mess around with light tackle this year.


----------



## Dipsay

I think we gave it 20" to 24" and thin. Cant remember the guage right now but it was pretty thin


----------



## masto

a couple years ago i was trying to catch blue runners with a rapala w/ rattles it was actually a fresh water lure that was on sale at walmart for like 2 bucks cuz no one wanted it long story short i was using a spin cast with like 10 pound test first throw by the rig i had like three ling come tear it up, i hooked one and about an hour and a half later finally got it to the boat tired and landed it. next cast same story, i had them actually straighten out the treble hook completely some throws i lost the lure as soon as it was struck i came to asume it was kings hittin it then, but i went back to walmart that week and bought 10 or 15 of those lures and they still work like a charm with ling, just have to change the hooks with hefty ones. But reminds me of JHUA's post of his first king, it was my first lings and best fights ever, and thats all i ended up catchin that day with me casting and my dad being a captin one of the best trips ever!!!


----------



## TX CHICKEN

I have caught a bunch of kings on my Abu 5500 and a handful on my curado with 12/15 lb test-including a 38lber on the curado last year that I had to chase a little with the boat. Let them run and pray u have enough line for the first run and after that u usually have them. The bad part is you really have to wear them out and if you plan on releasing them you have to take time making sure they are ready to go. We usually drag them along the boat at 5 knots or so until they are ready.


Sent from my Legendary IPhone.


----------



## sweenyite

*Yesterday...*

About 35 miles out of Surfside, we were messing with some dodo chickens on a weedline. I was flipping a white soft plastic on a trout rod with a small spinning reel and 12lb test. I let it sink a little past the dodo's and hooked up with this king. Never believed we'd get him in the boat... no leader, just tied straight to a swivel and the jighead.


----------



## chingy

yea if you on a boat. caught a few with 15 pound braid. take awhile but i like it that way. they seem to bite more with thin line. wouldnt touch the heavy pole


----------



## REELING 65

I will say that is how I have been hittin em all. Light tackle King fishing is the best. Though you might wear out the tackle a bit quicker then normal....lol.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict

I realize there are no kings in this picture, but that Hoo in the back was brought in on light tackle while catching all those chickies. That one we got in, the one before spooled my chronarch of line in less than 15 seconds. We generally will take cheapo $2 renagade tops you can get at Walmart and troll with them on trout rods for kings. It works well and if you lose it...no biggie!


----------



## Blackbeard89

i have done it before i wasn't able to use my Curado again.... it was tore up


----------



## SWANY

Here is a video of a king on light tackle, Abu Garcia 6500C and Falcon Rod, Still use the reel today. My buddy had a blast with it. It did take a little boat work but worth it....


----------



## CajunBob

Need to try that with a Zebco 33 with 10 lbs test line.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><(

kings and ling can be landed on light gear i have done it many times on 14pound mono...
have been planning on doing it with a 4000 shimano spinner with 300yards of 10pound suffix braid from my yak(i usually use 40pound suffix performance braid)...i'm sure yall will hear about it if i can make it happen...
a curado will work but you may get spooled, i always say you aint lived till you been spooled...good luck

have been using 56(coffee color) and 69(silver color) pound single strand tooth proof stainless steel wire with out any leader fail..the 69 pound wire has held up to a 100pound wahoo(and three kings over 50inches) and a 400+pound bullshark for me this year


----------



## McDaniel8402

I guess it defeats the whole "line class" angle, but I use a diawa exceller 3500 spooled with 50 lb cheapo power pro braid, mounted on a 6' med-heavy fenwick inshore rod. I did land a decent sized king on this rig, about 15-20 lb fish. He screamed drag for a bit, but petered out fairly quickly. I didn't have the drag cranked down terribly hard, but probably more than what 12-15 lb mono would bear. It was definitely a fun fight.


----------



## iridered2003

yep, its a ton of fun


----------



## Jimbo100

Curado 300 EJ is plenty of reel and will hold enough 40lb power pro to get the job done. If you hook into a big jack you may have to run it down.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp

To the OP go for it, shoot we use to 2 and 4lb mono on Jacks for fun. Had to do a lot of chasing but what the heck. Go for it!! FISH ON!!


----------



## ohboitony

Got a king on my Curado CU-200 this year. Was a great fight with 12lb braid!! But it did take a long time to reel him up and we had to follow the king. Good luck!!


----------



## texasislandboy

We caught a ton on lews speed spools this year with 20lb power pro. Trolled russel lures 3" on TFO rods. They really do not run for very long.


----------



## TeamMahiFishing

Finally! Thought noone would ever ask! Ive caught many Kings on my Curado 200E7 up to 30 pounds! I can tell you its on hell of a fight!! I have 30 lb. power pro on there right now and usually either drift spanish sardines of catch them on my favorite gotcha jig! Here are some pictures and video of me on some kings with the Curado 200E7!! Good Luck and Enjoy! 



 Skip to 3:45 for the Kingfish on the shimano curado!


----------



## GulfCoast1102

I've done it a time or two on a Diawa Exceller 3500 spooled with 50 lb braid. Hafta chase em' with a boat for a little while, but it is a blast.


----------



## BigEgg

i have not gotten any kings but i caught a 4 1/2 white tip shark on my abu garcia revo s with a 7ft med heavy rod and 30# braid with a 6 foot steel braid leader. that was fun ;p


----------



## Cudkilla

Kingfish are not difficult on light tackle. Especially from a boat. The lighter you go, the better the drag has to be on your reel. They'll make smoking runs but don't last long. Usually 3-4 runs, each shorter than the previous form what I've seen. The bigger they are the longer the duration of each run. 

We regularly land 30-40lb fish from the pier with 20lb Powerpro on spinning. 17lb mono in the past before spectra. In a boat if you run out of line, be prepared to chase them down. On the pier, have lots of line and give them their head for the first 150-250 yds before bringing them in. With light line you don't want a green fish close to the pier.


----------



## Cudkilla

Here's typical king from the pier. Shimano Stella 4000.


----------



## Totally Tuna

I was 2 for 2 one day on the Surfside Jetty with a Curado 200 B. They were 12 & 15 pounds each. It was not difficult at all and out of a boat it would have been even easier. A 300 sized reel would with high speed gears would be ideal kingfish gear for the average king. If you hare targeting 40 + pound fish you would be under gunned.


----------

